# Anyone heard of balur or hemag oil?



## Tony Torre (Oct 10, 2006)

Balur oil I believe comes from the Cimande village in Indonesia and is used by Silat practitioners much like dit da jao is used by Kung Fu practitioners.  Hemag oil comes from the hemag(himag) tree in the Filipines and is used similarly by Kali practitioners.  Does anyone have any more information on these oils? Particularly sources for purchase.

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 16, 2006)

Tony,

Hemag is used by Leo Gaje's Pekti Tirsia Global Organization in the Philippines, according to a thread on www.fmaforum.com - but there was not a lot of information given.

It does not show up on this website (it gives a very comprehensive list of Filipino herbal plants), but I bet that if you contacted them, they would be interested in following up. 

FWIW, you _can_ mix Chinese Die Da Jieu's with olive or seseme oil if you want to change the medium from alcohol-based to oil-based.  This is sometimes helpful if you are massaging large areas of muscle tissue.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Tony Torre (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanx Steve

TonyTorre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------



## ksmaguro (Nov 16, 2006)

Greetings-
If you are still looking for Balur, I have some to offer.
Jay


----------



## David Weatherly (Dec 17, 2008)

ksmaguro said:


> Greetings-
> If you are still looking for Balur, I have some to offer.
> Jay


 

I know it's an old post, but if you still have Balur available, please drop me an email.

David


----------



## tellner (Dec 18, 2008)

I've got some balur left. PM me for quantity and price if Jay doesn't have any.

We're both using Mushtaq's recipe under license and have agreed to uniform price and quality so that everything stays friendly.

Todd


----------



## theholders (Jan 20, 2016)

The Hemag Oil is consist of a coconut oil soak into a hemag tree for days. The coconut oil has to be a brown coconut falling itself from the tree & make an oil out of it then soak to the hemag tree.


----------



## naturalexample (Aug 31, 2016)

himag oil is made by mananambals and available here in the visayas. according to most people it is mahal (bery expinsive).


----------

